# VapeClub



## Zeki Hilmi (13/1/15)

Just want to commend @JakesSA for his great service. My Odin had a dodgy post from when I initially bought from VapeClub and asked for a new 510 screw and Jake kindly sent me a whole new deck. That's great service... Thanks.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## gripen (13/1/15)

@Zeki Hilmi that is fantastic service good job @JakesSA

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## John (22/1/15)

VapeClub never disappoints! Five star service every time

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gripen (22/1/15)

ja @JakesSA gives fantastic service and will make sure that you are completely satisfied when doing business with him.


----------



## andro (22/1/15)

I totally agree. Vapeclub and @JakesSA always gave me a great service .


----------



## gripen (22/1/15)

fantastic @andro i agree @JakesSA looks well after his clients

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (22/1/15)

Agreed! @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl always offer the greatest service! 

Always a pleasure dealing with you guys.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (22/1/15)

Thank you very much, always great to hear positive feedback. Truth be told we don't always get it right, but hopefully never for lack of trying.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (22/1/15)

JakesSA said:


> Thank you very much, always great to hear positive feedback. Truth be told we don't always get it right, but hopefully never for lack of trying.



I think that the way "mishaps" (they are inevitable) are handled is the true measure of greatness...and you guys seem to always do right in these cases. So...


----------



## gripen (22/1/15)

@JakesSA i agree with @free3dom.you guys are fantastic,keep up the good work


----------



## steve (23/1/15)

Fully agree .. Big up vape club !


----------

